# What's evryone best supplement combo experience for muscle gain?!



## jay_69_30 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well my greatest comobo was probably v-12 turbo with mri no2, prolab BCAA, multi vitamins and Optimum whey, whichw orked really well. but i feel like trying something diifferent. 

Does anyone know the best combo or have any experience with other combo?!? Or any advice


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 31, 2006)

jay_69_30 said:
			
		

> Well my greatest comobo was probably v-12 turbo with mri no2, prolab BCAA, multi vitamins and Optimum whey, whichw orked really well. but i feel like trying something diifferent.
> 
> Does anyone know the best combo or have any experience with other combo?!? Or any advice


A Creatine/NO product, a multi, fish oils, and BCAA's would make an excellent stack.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Mar 31, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> A Creatine/NO product, a multi, fish oils, and BCAA's would make an excellent stack.


Whats a good creatine product, in your opinion?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 31, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:
			
		

> Whats a good creatine product, in your opinion?


Xceed, CVM Extreme, and Max Pump (Just add about 5-7 more servings per bottle  )


----------



## topolo (Mar 31, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> Xceed, CVM Extreme, and Max Pump (Just add about 5-7 more servings per bottle  )



ok, I will add it.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 31, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> ok, I will add it.


That's why you're the best.


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 1, 2006)

multi, fish oil bills, whey, bulknutrition cee. thats all you need.

J


----------



## sheadogg20 (Apr 1, 2006)

*IntraCell*

There is this great product called IntraCell that i have been taking for a few months now and it contains 

Kre-Alkayln,Glutamine,BCAA's,Citrulline Malate,4-Hydroxyisoleucine and Vitamin C

For an all natural stack this I feel is the best way to go. Also it saves me money every month and its great because everything is in the serving. Check it out on WWW.TNTFORMULATIONS.COM


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2006)

For years I have been purporting the efficacy of...

-creatine
-glutamine
-BCAAs
-insulin mimics
-NO2 precursor

...used several times per day in between meals.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 3, 2006)

insulin mimics??
and by NO2 precursor u mean for EXAMPLE..nitrix?


----------



## jay_69_30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Whats the best NO2 product out there and creatine?!?


----------



## sheadogg20 (Apr 3, 2006)

insulin mimics??
and by NO2 precursor u mean for EXAMPLE..nitrix?


4-Hydroxyisoleucine


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> insulin mimics??
> and by NO2 precursor u mean for EXAMPLE..nitrix?



Best insulin mimics would be:

-4 hydroxisoleucine
-R ALA
-vanadyl sulfate
-taurine

Yes, Nitrix is an NO2 boosting product, but you don't need it necessarily. Citrulline Malate or Arginine Ethyl Ester are excellent NO2 boosters.


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2006)

jay_69_30 said:
			
		

> Whats the best NO2 product out there and creatine?!?



For creatine, the best is CEE or Kre-Alkalyn.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 4, 2006)

Where do you buy 4 hydroxisoleucine? I've only seen it in mixed products.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 4, 2006)

the best supp i have used is ah shit i cant remember the name,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ecdy 20,,i reckon it works ,,well it did for me anyway


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Where do you buy 4 hydroxisoleucine? I've only seen it in mixed products.



The only standalone 4-hydroxy I have seen is an EAS product I think called Insuload.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks. I'll look into it. R-ALA works well for me, but it gives me GI distress.


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'll look into it. R-ALA works well for me, but it gives me GI distress.



You are welcome.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> Xceed, CVM Extreme, and Max Pump (Just add about 5-7 more servings per bottle  )



What is xceed and cvm extreme?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> What is xceed and cvm extreme?



http://bodybuilding.com/store/design/xceed.html

http://bodybuilding.com/store/sns/cvm.html


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> http://bodybuilding.com/store/design/xceed.html
> 
> http://bodybuilding.com/store/sns/cvm.html




Are they the same thing?  Which one is better?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Are they the same thing?  Which one is better?


Read the ingredient profile's of each and decide for yourself which one best fits your needs.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 6, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> http://bodybuilding.com/store/design/xceed.html
> 
> http://bodybuilding.com/store/sns/cvm.html



These look decent.... How do they compare to VNS Jacked? They look to have the same ingredients... I've tried a total of 4 different creatine/NO2 products so far, and at this point, I like VNS Jacked the best.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> These look decent.... How do they compare to VNS Jacked? They look to have the same ingredients... I've tried a total of 4 different creatine/NO2 products so far, and at this point, I like VNS Jacked the best.


Yeah, Xceed is somewhat similar to Jacked with the excpetion of the 1g Taurine and 1g of Glucuronolactone added to Xceed for energy and stamina purposes.


----------



## jay_69_30 (Apr 6, 2006)

can someone explan to me whats the difference between di-creatine and tri creatine?!?
the difference between a-akg and di-argine ?!?

Thanks


----------



## Marble (Apr 7, 2006)

Met-RX Amped stacked with Blitz cycle


----------



## jay_69_30 (Apr 7, 2006)

can someone explan to me whats the difference between di-creatine and tri creatine?!?
the difference between a-akg and di-argine ?!?


----------



## jay_69_30 (Apr 7, 2006)

can someone explan to me whats the difference between di-creatine and tri creatine?!?
the difference between a-akg and di-argine ?!?


----------



## 230plus (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey....somebody tell me about this Intracell stuff? Gimme facts please.


----------



## sheadogg20 (Apr 14, 2006)

Its got every thing you need Kre-Alkayln,Glutamine,BCAA's,Citrulline Malate,4-Hydroxyisoleucine and Vitamin C. I have been taking it for three months and i truly have noticed a marked increase in my strength,recovery and growth. Hey i know what its like to blow cash on uneeded supps no lie i will not use any other products because i know it works and im to happy with the gains im making.


----------



## jasone (Apr 14, 2006)

Try this.  Nothing!


----------



## 230plus (Apr 15, 2006)

Uhhh....yeah okay. Anyway, I will look into this intra cell. Thanks Sheadogg 20.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 16, 2006)

M 1T
19-nor
CEE
AEE


----------



## gopro (Apr 17, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> M 1T
> 19-nor
> CEE
> AEE



M 1-T and 19-Nor would no longer be considered supplements, but anabolic steroids.


----------

